
Stack Overflow Jobs Pricing - shusson
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/351964/stack-overflow-jobs-pricing
======
shusson
I was surprised by how terrible the experience is for job posting on stack
overflow. The only way to get a price is to talk to a sales rep.

